# New York IASCA event Syracuse-



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

July (Sundays preferred)


GO!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

im down for this! Will have done a lot of upgrades by then.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> im down for this! Will have done a lot of upgrades by then.


Pick dates that work best.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sat 7/12 or Sun 7/13 would be good.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Sat 7/12 or Sun 7/13 would be good.


7/20 or 7/27 works better for me.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Works for me as well. Just avoid the holiday weekend and I'm good.


That would be a good weekend for me to.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

12 volt Dave is shooting for the 20th- that leaves us the 27th or the 13th...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Should be the 13th then. There is a MECA event in Erie, PA on the 27th.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up- I should try to attend that...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

July is out for me, sorry guys.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

13th it is!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have fun guys.. May see ya @ the 20th show in PA. Depends on how things are going otherwise.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd be interested in coming to an event to check things out maybe even compete if I'm close to done. Even though done never seems to happen. I missed the last one in Syracuse.

Also I've been searching for threads for these, is there any info or anything on them?

MECA event in Erie, PA on the 27th.
12 volt Dave is shooting for the 20th- that leaves us the 27th or the 13th...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Joenaz2003 said:


> I'd be interested in coming to an event to check things out maybe even compete if I'm close to done. Even though done never seems to happen. I missed the last one in Syracuse.
> 
> Also I've been searching for threads for these, is there any info or anything on them?
> 
> ...



MECA Erie event:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-27-14PA.jpg

The 12V Dave's show hasn't been officially scheduled/added to the MECA calendar yet.


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> MECA Erie event:
> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-27-14PA.jpg
> 
> The 12V Dave's show hasn't been officially scheduled/added to the MECA calendar yet.


Thanks man. I saw PA and got excited, I didn't realize how far Erie was from me. I can't catch a break.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

you won't get too much closer for a meca event... we spent a ton of time on the road gathering 40 points...


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yea I know. I have to suck it up. It wont be as bad once I replace my suspension in another couple of weeks. PA and Syracuse seem to be the closest to me anyway and I really want to come check things out and listen to all you guys rides.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave's is an IASCA event, no MECA


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Dave's is an IASCA event, no MECA


Ahh... is that for good now? I thought his shows usually included both?


Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure, I sent him a message to see if it was going to be both, but since there aren't any MECA judges in the area I would doubt it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

captainobvious said:


> Ahh... is that for good now? I thought his shows usually included both?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Not that I know of for MECA. Josh ran MECA at the last show.. and as far as I know his name has become more of a true 4 letter word.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Not that I know of for MECA. Josh ran MECA at the last show.. and as far as I know his name has become more of a true 4 letter word.


Have you heard from him since Finals?


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Is this show gonna happen fellaz?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Not that I know of for MECA. Josh ran MECA at the last show.. and as far as I know his name has become more of a true 4 letter word.


what does that mean?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

camse2007 said:


> Is this show gonna happen fellaz?


Sure... Might as well make it official..


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Sure... Might as well make it official..


Sunday, July 20, 2014 Union Street station DPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

^^

FYI for those looking that is the event for the 12v Daves show in Pottsville, PA 

Glad it's getting done, thanks to those making it happen.


To recap:

Sunday July 13th: _Potential _Syracuse, NY IASCA show ????????
Sunday July 20th: 12v Daves, Pottsville PA IASCA show: http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000225.html
Sunday July 27th: Shake the Lake, Erie PA MECA show: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-27-14PA.jpg


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> 13th it is!



Is there an event confirmed yet for the Syracuse show on July 13th?


Thanks


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Sunday, July 20, 2014 Union Street station DPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


I am looking forward to meeting a few members at this show


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Sunday, July 20, 2014 Union Street station DPE [SQC | IQC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


Mike, I started a thread for it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Wonder if we should move it to the first weeks in august as I've been slacking and the 13th is only a months notice... And if it's in august I have a very good chance of having the Lexus done


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Wonder if we should move it to the first weeks in august as I've been slacking and the 13th is only a months notice... And if it's in august I have a very good chance of having the Lexus done


Go for it! 3 weekends back to back is tough for attendance anyways. Plus, I'd love to get to see and hear the Lex!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'd love to get to hear the Lex!


You and me both  it's nothing special yet- should start to get fun next spring...

How does everyone feel about the 10th or 17th of August?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Either date works for me


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> You and me both  it's nothing special yet- should start to get fun next spring...
> 
> How does everyone feel about the 10th or 17th of August?


Cool with either.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is the closest one to me yet. Only 184 miles I'm interested. I would love to come down and finally meet you guys in the area and hear what other cars sound like. I've never heard another car. Maybe even register and compete to see how I'm doing. Is the July 20th date solid?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, the 7/20 date is on the IASCA calendar and has been confirmed a go. The August show being discussed here has not been made official yet.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll try to make this


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet, will be nice to meet some of you newer fellas 

If you're coming, it's worth it to compete as you'll get some really valuable feedback from the judge(s) that can help you to make your car sound even better. That's one of the real benefits that I enjoy.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

August 17th a conflict with anything? If not lets lock that in!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Should be good if I don't qualify for Vegas after this weekends pool tournament.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

17th sounds good. Lock it up


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

yup 17 is good


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

August 17th is cool. I might be done by then, lol.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

August 17th works for me to.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Is this a thing?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know...its too early in our relationship to go putting labels on it


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's official! Time to get the done stamp on 2 cars


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Done stamp. Haha. Washable ink. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000253.html


Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job guys, thanks for putting this together and making it happen.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Done stamp. Haha. Washable ink.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


Lol. Nice. Hope to be "done" for this.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We are setting up a a/b blind amp test similar to what captianobvious did on the day before. All are welcome to attend... I'm wondering if we should do a headunit shoot out also- maybe one high end vs a middle of the road modern feature packed one.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Getting so exited, this is probably the only show I will make it to this season unless another one happens close to me in the fall.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fellaz, think I can make this and would love to compete to see where Im at and get that valuable feedback.. 1st show 

Ignorant question, where do I 'sign up'?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

camse2007 said:


> Fellaz, think I can make this and would love to compete to see where Im at and get that valuable feedback.. 1st show
> 
> Ignorant question, where do I 'sign up'?


just show up  if you do want to preregister I can grab the link for you.


----------



## camse2007 (Oct 5, 2013)

turbo5upra said:


> just show up  if you do want to preregister I can grab the link for you.


Easy enough. Pre registering might be valuable since I'm about 4 hrs away. I could essentially roll in for 10 am by pre-reg, no?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Na it's more to help speed up the process during registration and getting a bonus cap. But being a non-member you can't do it anyway. Lol. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Brian-

When are you guys planning to get together for the amp testing on Saturday? I'm planning on being there and just staying over at a hotel nearby for Sunday.

Thanks


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Shop opens at 10... Noon for lunch 1pm start time work?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Maybe we can all grab some lunch somewhere nearby and discuss before we start, then have at it around 1


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

goodstuff said:


> Lol. Nice. Hope to be "done" for this.


If "done" includes a Keurig, I will bring a variety of K-Cups.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

erlebo said:


> If "done" includes a Keurig, I will bring a variety of K-Cups.


Ha ha Eric. It's not installed in the trunk anymore since coffee gives me acid reflux when I sleep. But I do take it on long trips to stay awake so you are in luck. I bring fresh ground dark roast and Eko-brew basket but you are welcome to use kcups if you like.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Not that it matters but why did this show never make the weekly Iasca Email announcement?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Not that it matters but why did this show never make the weekly Iasca Email announcement?


You're prbly too far away for a 1x notification.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> You're prbly too far away for a 1x notification.


250 mile radius?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Not for a 1x. It's like 150 or so...

It's tiered based on multiplier.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are lucky you will get notifications for Guam and California though.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> If you are lucky you will get notifications for Guam and California though.


Sure have Kim check the Lat/Lng on your member record then. LOL.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

if the software was sufficiently smart I wouldn't have to. Then again, I hear it's filemaker, so, well.. that's that.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> if the software was sufficiently smart I wouldn't have to. Then again, I hear it's filemaker, so, well.. that's that.


Seriously? Justin did what he could with what he was given. The system is by no means perfect but my question would be why didn't you step up to help finish it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> if the software was sufficiently smart I wouldn't have to. Then again, I hear it's filemaker, so, well.. that's that.


Have a good day.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Obviously you don't know the history. I built them a prototype schedule and points app. 

And sorry, but getting notices about shows that are not only beyond 250 miles, but half way around the world is just sloppy programming. Not to mention FileMaker is just archaic. Not many steps removed from Microsoft Access.

So finish it? I wouldn't have touched filemaker. I would have insisted on stepping into the 21st century, or at least the last decade.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I just simply view the event calendar that's clearly listed on the site.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> Obviously you don't know the history. I built them a prototype schedule and points app.
> 
> And sorry, but getting notices about shows that are not only beyond 250 miles, but half way around the world is just sloppy programming. Not to mention FileMaker is just archaic. Not many steps removed from Microsoft Access.
> 
> So finish it? I wouldn't have touched filemaker. I would have insisted on stepping into the 21st century, or at least the last decade.


Your idea of FileMaker is about 5 years old. Since then they have adopted a relational database model, along with a full featured SQL support.

The resulting information is only as good as the core data. Considering there was next to nothing when I started into this project we have come a long way in a year. If affiliates would buy into their own database instance the non-US shows wouldn't fragment the US database field design/data. But alas it is what it is..

If IASCA had money to devote to the project things may of went down a different path, but taking what you have and making it something useful is a decent project considering the scope of work. 

Do I get paid? Eh, no. I do it for the love of the sport. 

So may I be the first to say go **** yourself.

BTW: I removed you from the weekly email. That way your panties can stay in your dresser.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I wanna go to this!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I like pizza.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Justin and his software strike again....









This one is a county and a half away :-O


and this one I don't even need to load my car on a boat...










and wait- I'm attending this one also...










I gotta admit- for not really being paid (IASCA has done what they can so I'm not bitching) I think he's done a great job. In his spare time he has developed a pretty good working program that I've used- It has some flaws but when I call him on it he goes about figuring it out.

Why didn't you develop it? reason really doesn't matter- I just find it funny you come into a thread that you know or should know Justin would be in and start flaming his work.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like this will be a great show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Sounds like this will be a great show.


common up!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to so badly but my Legacy needs work, and my Ram isn't complete just yet.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I want to so badly but my Legacy needs work, and my Ram isn't complete just yet.


Grab a rental for the day


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry lol allow me to clarify, both vehicles drive extremely well. It's just both need their audio systems done in order for me to bring them up there.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone coming that runs Si BM sub(s)? 'm going to stop up to check it out. Haven't been to an IASCA show in years.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I'm sorry lol allow me to clarify, both vehicles drive extremely well. It's just both need their audio systems done in order for me to bring them up there.


Whistle while you drive? ;p


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

foreman said:


> Anyone coming that runs Si BM sub(s)? 'm going to stop up to check it out. Haven't been to an IASCA show in years.


Nobody I know of... But there will be quite a few cars with impressive bottom end.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm coming either way. Last event I was at I think was in 94???


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

BowDown said:


> Your idea of FileMaker is about 5 years old. Since then they have adopted a relational database model, along with a full featured SQL support.


So they stepped into the 90's with a relational model and full SQL. congratulations, that means it caught up to 15 year old technology. 



BowDown said:


> The resulting information is only as good as the core data.


That is no excuse for sloppiness. That has nothing to do with why I get emails for shows all over the country. 



BowDown said:


> Considering there was next to nothing when I started into this project we have come a long way in a year. If affiliates would buy into their own database instance the non-US shows wouldn't fragment the US database field design/data. But alas it is what it is..


So there was next to nothing when you started and you chose something already obsolete. Brilliant.

Buy into their own db instance? Why on earth should they have to? Oh yeah, to make more money off of them, gotcha. Because from a technical standpoint it is totally unnecessary.



BowDown said:


> If IASCA had money to devote to the project things may of went down a different path, but taking what you have and making it something useful is a decent project considering the scope of work.
> 
> Do I get paid? Eh, no. I do it for the love of the sport.


And your love is so deep that you came up with that? If they had paid for that, it would have been a damn shame. 

Wait, are you saying that if they paid you, you wouldn't have built it that way? Or maybe you are saying they would have hired someone that is better than you?



BowDown said:


> So may I be the first to say go **** yourself.
> 
> BTW: I removed you from the weekly email. That way your panties can stay in your dresser.


Look, I get it. You used the skills you have and you aren't used to building real applications. Instead of fixing it and making it better and more usable, you use excuses. Everyone can fluff you up because they don't know any better.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh:

You sir are a hoot.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I am


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Troll without a bridge...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> That is no excuse for sloppiness. That has nothing to do with why I get emails for shows all over the country.


Without looking into it deeper I would be willing to guess that the emails you're getting were generated from non-US events that were not keyed in as such into the database. So as a result google maps API returned a LAT/LNG value that was invalid but fell within your radius range. As I would guess you know that when programming something you can get sound logic in 10% of the time it takes to idiot-proof it. Has nothing to do with the database itself. 




pocket5s said:


> So there was next to nothing when you started and you chose something already obsolete. Brilliant.


FileMaker was there. They had already purchased licenses and had an active server in place. It's what they know, I'm very familiar with it, so that's what the solution was created in.



pocket5s said:


> Buy into their own db instance? Why on earth should they have to? Oh yeah, to make more money off of them, gotcha. Because from a technical standpoint it is totally unnecessary.


Sorry but you do not know how international affiliates operate, nor am I at liberty to discuss it. 




pocket5s said:


> And your love is so deep that you came up with that? If they had paid for that, it would have been a damn shame.
> 
> Wait, are you saying that if they paid you, you wouldn't have built it that way? Or maybe you are saying they would have hired someone that is better than you?


You have no knowledge of the project outside of your pesky weekly email you receive. So for you to comment on what was implemented and how it was done is unfounded. You just apparently enjoy reading your comments.

If there was a budget, things may of been different, or not... But either way I stand by my work, and so does IASCA. 

Honestly, I (or IASCA) could careless what you think of the system. 




pocket5s said:


> Look, I get it. You used the skills you have and you aren't used to building real applications. Instead of fixing it and making it better and more usable, you use excuses. Everyone can fluff you up because they don't know any better.


May I suggest a diary to write your thoughts? What does this have to do with the up and coming Syracuse show?

Maybe your time should be devoted better to your car. After looking at your last scoresheet it appears you need alot of work before Finals.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

There are a lot of people who do think California is a country unto itself, but it is still part of the US last I checked. If 10% is your goal, well, you achieved it.

I am quite aware that IASCA does not care what competitors think. They are not in business for competitors, and never have been.

Really? you need to attack my scores? Scores that were from the car's very first outing? from a judge who has probably forgotten more than you've ever learned? That's all you can come up with?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> Troll without a bridge...






pocket5s said:


> Obviously you don't know the history. *I built them a prototype schedule and points app.*



Look BRO, just because they didn't use what you created doesn't mean you need to come in here and dick up someone else's efforts- whom *isn't being payed*, yet is providing a service that noone else seems to be complaining about but you.  I don't get it...why are you so bent about this?? Things can always be done "better" or more efficiently- great if cost, time and resource availability are not factors. I didn't realize IASCA had such a large pocketbook...?

In fact, from what I've heard in feedback from the shows up here, people are very pleased with the new scoring app system as well as the positive changes on the website. Still blows the MECA site out of the water in terms of competition event results and competitor scoring data/experience and all the other competition organizations as well. So essentially, this is a non-issue to everyone but you- what gives ?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

the schedule/calendar blows. event results aren't bad though. yeah, usac isn't even in the ballpark, no argument there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You sir are a lil troll *****.


Fixed.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So big thanks for the people who attended- I'm sure obvious captain will be in here with some great pics shortly... Cars were superb. Amp demoing was fun. Thanks Steve and tom for hosting. Thanks Dave for judging. I'm glad things went up hill from that crappy iPad scoring fiasco.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear that all made it safely there. Can't wait to see the photos that you guys are willing to share.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Great show by all! So happy the 2nd outing of the hybrid scoring system had flawless results. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, I've said it to you before and I'll say it again- I really dig the live scoring system. It's great to get instant results info and a quick emailed scoresheet. Bravo!

As for the show, it was a great time and was nice to see you all again. I enjoyed demoing everyone's cars and they were all very good! Mike- I really was digging the tune you had going in the Subaru. Going to digital I think will allow you to do exactly what you wanted to from our discussion. Get er done! 

Thanks to Dave for taking time out to judge, to Steve for hosting and everyone else for giving some demos and for taking some time to demo my car and provide some good feedback. I'm looking forward to seeing you all again for the next show (or finals).

Pics to come a little later...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Move that stage about a foot to the right and you're going to give pro/am a run for its money! Tonality it was awesome. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Move that stage about a foot to the right and you're going to give pro/am a run for its money! Tonality it was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


He is sitting on one of the most potential pro/am cars I've heard yet. Those midranges are impressive as hell! Wait- did I just go on record supporting that manufacturer?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> He is sitting on one of the most potential pro/am cars I've heard yet. Those midranges are impressive as hell! Wait- did I just go on record supporting that manufacturer?



Do I need to make a solo one of these for you ? 











lol


Thanks for taking the time to give me some good constructive criticism.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

BowDown said:


> Move that stage about a foot to the right and you're going to give pro/am a run for its money! Tonality it was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk



Thanks Justin. I was getting different feedback from a few people. I know some felt it was left (over the steering wheel) and Dave thought it was right center  

I gave it a quick tune, but will try to really dial it in before the next one. 

I love those planars (as you know), they are the tits on any stringed and wind instruments. I like the changes and tune you had running and love what you've done with the source setup. Really cool stuff going on there bud!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Black civic- Thrill house
avenger- Avidedtor
red speed 3- obvious
red fusion- bowdown
blue scooby snack- goodstuff
invisible car- Blown Mustang GT


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Had fun this weekend. Pics soon. First off, Captain Steve your car is a beast! Musical Mazda.Very impressed. Nice to talk with you again Eric, Blair and Carl. Justin your score system is rocking. Thanks to Dave Mackinnon for coming down from Canada to judge and Julian for giving him a ride. Nice Meeting you Melvin. I should have got a demo of your car. Next time. Looks like ChefHow has some work to do in the Amateur class to improve his score of -2772, lol. Brian looking forward to future a/b blind testing. Of course as always thanks fearless shop owners Tommy and Steve for Generous use of your facilities for the show. Loved the gocarts. Hibachi was decent but wish you guys could experience the ones in my area.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Had fun this weekend. Pics soon. First off, Captain Steve your car is a beast! Musical Mazda.Very impressed. Nice to talk with you again Eric, Blair and Carl. Justin your score system is rocking. Thanks to Dave Mackinnon for coming down from Canada to judge and Julian for giving him a ride. Nice Meeting you Melvin. I should have got a demo of your car. Next time. Looks like ChefHow has some work to do in the Amateur class to improve his score of -2772, lol. Brian looking forward to future a/b blind testing. Of course as always thanks fearless shop owners Tommy and Steve for Generous use of your facilities for the show. Loved the gocarts. Hibachi was decent but wish you guys could experience the ones in my area.


Howard earned that score! :laugh:


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Black civic- Thrill house
> avenger- Avidedtor
> red speed 3- obvious
> red fusion- bowdown
> ...


Nice!!! 

Wish I could've been there, but it was my anniversary and decided to spend a relaxing day doing whatever my wife wanted to do.

I hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Wish I could've been there, but it was my anniversary and decided to spend a relaxing day doing whatever my wife wanted to do.
> 
> I hope to see everyone soon!



Smart man !!


----------

